# ZionVPS - Pure SSD, Anti-DDoS, KVM/OVZ, 1GB/S, unmetered traffic, bitcoins accepted, CA/FR/US



## zionvps (Jun 14, 2015)

Greetings from ZionVPS

our website - http://zionvps.com

 

ZionVPS was founded during November of 2013 and has been in service since then.

We provide OpenVZ and KVM servers, both DDoS protected upto 500GBPS. On request, we can modify reverse DNS of your IP and configure web application firewall for your IP.

 

OpenVZ servers are located in Montreal, Canada and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and AMD Opteron 4334 processor. These are hosted in OVH datacenter.

 

KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors. These are hosted in OVH datacenter.

 

Pure SSD KVM servers are located in New york city USA, and comes with 1GB/S uplink with limited bandwidth and and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors. These are hosted in Reliablesite SSAE 16 Enterprise datacenter.

 

We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.

 

 

Test ip : http://192.99.131.144/512MB.zip(Canada)

Test ip : http://94.23.183.8/512MB.zip(France)

Test ip : http://206.221.177.98/512MB.zip(USA)

 

Speedtest- 

 

Reviews : https://www.coinpayments.net/feedback-08350caa353883b3b5cca244748e599e

 

 

 

 

USA (Pure SSD!)​ ​Plan 1:​$9.99 /Mo​ ​15 GB Pure SSD Disk​512 MB isolated RAM​1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS​1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection​KVM/SolusVM​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 2:​$15.99 /Mo​ ​20 GB Pure SSD Disk​1024 MB isolated RAM​1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS​2 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​KVM/SolusVM​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 3:​$21.99 /Mo​ ​25 GB Pure SSD Disk​1536 MB isolated RAM​1.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS​2 IPv4, 4 IPv6 with DDoS protection​KVM/SolusVM​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 4:​$25.99 /Mo​ ​35 GB Pure SSD Disk​2048 MB isolated RAM​2.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS​4 IPv4, 5 IPv6 with DDoS protection​KVM/SolusVM​buy now​ ​ ​ ​Canada​ ​Plan 1:​$6.50 /Mo​ ​30 GB Raid protected HDD​1024 MB RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 50Mbps​1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 2:​$9.50 /Mo​ ​50 GB Raid protected HDD​2048 MB RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 3:​$15.50 /Mo​ ​60 GB Raid protected HDD​4096 MB RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 4:​$19.50 /Mo​ ​75 GB Raid protected HDD​6144 MB RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 250Mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​ ​France​ ​ ​ ​Plan 1:​$9.99 /Mo​ ​25 GB SSD cached disk​512 MB isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection ​KVM/SolusVM​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 2:​$15.99 /Mo​ ​50 GB SSD cached disk​1024 MB isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​KVM/SolusVM​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 3:​$21.99 /Mo​ ​70 GB SSD cached disk​1536 MB isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​KVM/SolusVM​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 4:​$25.99 /Mo​ ​80 GB SSD cached disk​2048 MB isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 150mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​KVM/SolusVM​buy now​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

TOS:

Example of activities that will lead to suspension:

Spamming

Operating a botnet controller/ sending out DDoS attacks

Scanning

Tor exit nodes

Illegal adult content

Hosting nulled/pirated content

Links/discussions about illegal material (ex- a forum about warez softwares)

CPU miners

public proxy

 

Examples of activities that are allowed:

Usage of full bandwidth all the time (ex- hosting a Debian ISO mirror)

Using it as a private proxy/ tor relay

A website that attracts a lot of DDoS attacks (we get this a lot and we always actively mitigate it, your server always stays on and no IP null routes!)

 

 

 

Support is provided via tickets, facebook and skype

 

 

Paymented accepted - Any credit card/Paypal via 2checkout or Bitcoins/Altcoins


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 15, 2015)

zionvps said:


> OpenVZ servers are located in Montreal, Canada and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and AMD Opteron 4334 processor. These are hosted in OVH datacenter.
> 
> 
> 
> KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors. These are hosted in OVH datacenter.


OVH isn't exactly in "Montreal" - they're in Beauharnois, which is technically in the "greater Montreal area", a much larger area than "Montreal". And are you sure you're in Paris? As far as I know, no servers have been provisioned there for a long time - it's all Roubaix, Gravelines, and sometimes Strasbourg.



zionvps said:


> We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.


Overselling of what resources? You're most likely overselling the bandwidth (as nearly every host does), so you're going to have to be more specific on that.



zionvps said:


> Speedtest-


That's misleading. That's a speedtest of your Canada location, but none of your plans there offer more than 250mbps.


----------

